# 07 PSD F250 XLT--What do you think?



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

Hey Guys:

I have the chance to purchase a pretty loaded XLT F250 PSD shortbed crewcab. It has everything except leather and navigation. It'll be my daily driver and work truck. The sticker says: $45280. That's out of my price range. 

So I was curious what you think invoice is on a truck like this, or how far down you think I can get them before they tell me to take a hike.

I appreciate your expertise in advance. Thanks!!


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

37 and go from there. Ford is wanting to get rid of th 07's


----------



## sbrennan007 (Jul 27, 2003)

I know the title says '07, but Navigation was not an option in the '07 model. Is this an '08 that your looking at?

As others have stated, you should be able to get a great deal on either a new '06 or a new '07 now with people looking at the new '08s.

I love my '07. I was going to wait and order an '08 but I'm glad I got the '07.


----------



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

Oops...sorry about that. Yeah, it's an 07. They're telling me I'm looking at $45k out the door.

That still sounds high. Thanks for any and all suggestions!!


----------



## Niteman9 (Jan 6, 2007)

Give me the dealer name and zip code and I can look up invoice price. Can give you x-plan pin for a no haggle price.


----------



## rdv350 (Feb 17, 2007)

When I was looking at new trucks a while back invoice prices ranged from 6k-7k below MSRP. I wouldn't pay more than 40k for it. These trucks are so overpriced it makes me sick and still some how Ford is losing money left and right


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

I would pay 37k out the door for it..When I was looking at an 06 they were going to let it go for 100 above invoice..I say anywhere from 36-38k and it should be a done deal...A new 08 is 46k...Keep us posted oh and you can't go wrong with a Ford!!


----------



## Niteman9 (Jan 6, 2007)

OK, here are some real numbers.

2007 XLT 6.0 CC SRW long bed

MSRP - $46,865.00
Invoice - $42,007.00
X-Plan - $41,914.00 (Friends & Family)
A-Plan - $40,194.00 (Employee Price)
Rebate - $3,000.00

So with the rebate and X-Plan would be $38,914.00 Plus tax.


----------



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

Thanks guys (especially Niteman) I really appreciate the input. You know how buying a vehicle can be. I hate the negotiating.

I'll keep you up to date on things. Right now, I don't think it's going to work out, but who knows? I really appreciate your comments.


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

Ask the dealer wha the invoice is, most of the time they will tell you. Then subtract 10,000 and tell them thats what you will pay, if they say no, then start to walk out the door and most of the time they will say "hold on let me go talk to my sales manager".

Thats what I did and it worked and I got a free plow, bed liner, and THEY paid tax, fees, and plates out of the deal. Good luck.


----------



## ManorD24 (Mar 9, 2007)

Bring the wife or girlfriend. Thats what i did when i bought my truck. I had done all my home work knew the truck i wanted and what the price i should pay for it. Then it was alittle "good cop bad cop" if you want to say and we got them down below what i wanted to pay. Dont let them scam you on extras either. Women can be good at chewing down a salesman, well atleast mine was. Got zero % financing too.


----------



## ManorD24 (Mar 9, 2007)

Also we where there for close to 4 hours, after that much time they want to make a deal other wise they just wasted 4 hours with someone and nothing to show for it if you end up walking away like we where about to at the end...theres lots of stratigies, they play a game with you so you need to play one right back.


----------



## columbiaplow (Mar 9, 2007)

*New Ford*

we buy our trucks from the same dealer every year. ! get a new truck every 2yrs or 70k miles. My truck now is a 06' fully loaded. the sticker was 52K and we left out the door for 44K, so you know there still making something off that. But right now with that new motor and w/ the CAL. emissions. The price of diesel trucks is going up. Ford dealers are not going to let those trucks go cheap, there hard to come by right now. If i was you i would wait until Sept or Oct. thats when dealers are trying to get the older models out for the new year models..


----------



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

Again, thank you all for your replies. $10k below invoice, huh? You really think they'll go for that? Wow!! Well, it's worth a try.

I'd like to be in the low $30's somewhere. Even mid, but I'd have to LOVE the truck. So, at $45k I was just like, no way.

Keep the suggestions coming. I really appreciate it.

Pete


----------



## Jettix2 (Feb 18, 2007)

Go to www.EDMUNDS.com

You can research the truck, "build it" to your specs, and see the actual Dealer Invoice & MSRP of the truck, as well as any current incentives from Ford (Cash back to dealer, rebates to customers, low APR, etc).

Keep in mind that, even at Dealer Invoice, the dealer makes something on the truck.............there is regional sales bonus, advertising allowance, floor-plan $$, etc etc etc.

A good deal starts at Dealer Invoice and goes down from there


----------



## Jettix2 (Feb 18, 2007)

PM sent to SweetPete.......hopefully my friend can get him a screamin' deal on a new SuperDuty

Ben


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Hey Sweet, what dealer are you looking at?? Classic out here in Mentor has a few 07's similar to what you are looking at. I dont know the price off hand on them. I used a good haggling thing with the dealer. I went, test drove, lets say for example, a 06 2500HD Duramax/Allison, loaded plow prep, reg cab,etc at dealer A. Lets say they said 36,000 out the door. I go okay, let me look around a bit. I will call you. Then go to dealer B. Do the same with the same truck. Get a price of 35000. Say, okay let me look around, I will call you. Then do the same with another dealer, dealer C. Then go back to dealer A and say, well I found the same truck for 34000 at dealer B. Can you do the same for me?? Keep cutting them down and say well this dealer will do it for X amount of dollars. No salesman will want to lose a sale. I have found it has worked pretty good so far. Keep your options open and search a few other dealers. You may be surprised at the price variation between dealers


----------



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

PM sent to Jettix. Thanks again you guys. I'll keep looking. I'll also take a peek at Classic in Mentor. Thanks for the heads up to everyone. You guys are awesome.

If I get a killer deal, I'll let y'all know. Knowledge is power. Thanks again!!


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

I think it's easier to figure a percentage off sticker than comparing different peoples numbers. 

For me 12% off sticker, rebates and 0% and I'm driving it home.

I buy from the same dealer and same salesman period. We don't haggle. He knows me and what I expect. Long term relationships work much better for me so I don't beat them into the ground on the price but I don't get hosed either. I just want a fair price. This place will service you at the drop of a hat and I appreciate that.


----------



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

That's a good rule of thumb, Framer. I don't want to rob the salesman either. But my current guy (whom I've bought only 2 trucks off of) won't budge even on USED trucks. So, I'm like:"What gives?"

Anyways, I know the dealer has to eat too. But, I still want to feel like I got a sweet deal too. So, I'd like to be around $10k off invoice. We'll see. Thanks guys!!


----------



## 4evergreenlawns (Oct 22, 2002)

Well here is what I can offer. 

Just purchased a cab and Chasis 2007 F-550 SD, 4X4 6.0PSD, XLT, sticker for $49,700

Got it down to $42,500 
get $5,500 in rebates (cash back, owner loyal, upfit)

buy for $37,000.00

Let me add in NEW in 2003 I paid $36,900 for a 2003 F-450 same options. 

When you can buy a truck one weight class up four years later for the same cash. You have gotten yourself a deal!!!!!


----------



## FSUPERDUTY (Jan 1, 2003)

All you have to do is go on the ford.com website.punch in your zip and all the local dealers had there inventory.list prices options and invoice prices.they make it real easy not to screwed if you do a little home work.you can figure it out with in pennies and then you won't have to fight with them.I bought my last ford for a $100.00 over plus what ever rebates applied.


----------

